# Dressage video ^^



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yup, got another one xD

Song - Evacuate The Dancefloor by Cascada ^^


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i love it! haha i love that song, mwahaha they played it at our school dance > 
i love the video though!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

hmmm,personally idont like dresasge,i mean some people and horse are very talented,but some are heavy handed and tuck their horses heads to their chest,but nice vid!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

ChloeButler09 said:


> hmmm,personally idont like dresasge,i mean some people and horse are very talented,but some are heavy handed and tuck their horses heads to their chest,but nice vid!


So... you don't like training??? Rollkur and agressive riding have nothing to do with true dressage and every single aspect of the horse world has people who are "heavy handed". I certainly don't think you can classify that as a Dressage issue.

Anyway, that was an awesome way to take a break from real work!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

hi,i wasnt insulting dressage,i just persollay dont like SOME aspects of it,other than the bits i dont liek i think its clever,i just like natural riding,dont get me wrong its very good and i coudltn teach a horse to do this,and they have a nice relationship but its just my opinion! xx


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice video! I liked how you timed a lot of the leg movements with the beat.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, you'll be seeing more soon. It's fun for me to make these....and it helps me see what the more "Professionals" do with their riding so maybe I can see what its _supposed _to look like. I may have my trainer and my current knowledge, but Visuals definately help ^^


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Some of the dressage in here is okay but some of it isn't a great thing to go off on, due to the new heavy hands trend in a lot of the competition riding. More correct dressage tends to looks like this:






(the first part is the rider riding purposefully incorrect, and then switches to correct, see if you can tell the difference)











Just a few good examples, hope it helped!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

that vidio is very good,i think i can tell the differnece well i was looking at the head at first the horses head is in ther wrong possition and is tootucked inwards towards his chest then he changes and the horses head is on the verticall and the right place, tell me if im right or wrong ? xx


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

roro said:


> YouTube - Klimke and Ahlerich - 1984 Olympics Dressage
> 
> Just a few good examples, hope it helped!


My boy is from the same line as Ahlerich.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

ChloeButler09 said:


> that vidio is very good,i think i can tell the differnece well i was looking at the head at first the horses head is in ther wrong possition and is tootucked inwards towards his chest then he changes and the horses head is on the verticall and the right place, tell me if im right or wrong ? xx


That's right, and the important part is to look at what the rider is doing. His hands are heavy, gripping, and low. His seat is flopping and he is hulked over the front of the horse. The horse, a reflection of the rider, tucks his neck and leans onto his front end. They are both heavy on the front. Then, in the correct, the weight changes. The rider is more in his seat and the horse transfers some of the weight back onto his hind, the rider's hands soften and thus the horse softens its neck and reaches for the contact.


Spyder said:


> My boy is from the same line as Ahlerich.



Lucky! Is it on his dam's or sire's side? Excuse my terminology if that's incorrect, can't remember if line only applies to the sire or to both  Do you see any striking similarities between your guy and Ahlerich?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

roro said:


> Lucky! Is it on his dam's or sire's side? Excuse my terminology if that's incorrect, can't remember if line only applies to the sire or to both  Do you see any striking similarities between your guy and Ahlerich?



Ahlerich is by a TB stallion and a "D" line Hanoverian. This is the same "D" line that Cindy Ishoy's horse Dynasty rode to bronze Olympic medal in 88. My boy carries this line through his sire.

My guy doesn't really look like either of them but is typical of this line, trainable, not big on extensions but super on collection. This line also has a larger percentage of bay (usually dark) and grey with a scattering of chestnuts and carries the sabino gene.


----------

